# Thumping when brakes applied



## 2000 Alti gxe (May 24, 2008)

When I'm in park and hit the brakes to flip it out of park. I get this thumpsound coming from the front right brake. Once I'm driving and I hit the brakes I don't hear anything. I don't have anti-lock brakes on it and had the brakes done about 1 year ago. I even had the calipers redone last time. Anyone else have this problem? Anything I could do to tighten anything up?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Check the caliper hardware


----------

